# John deere skid steer emergency brake help



## Bradracer18 (Dec 14, 2005)

hey guys, we have a John Deere skid loader, and without looking I think its a 250 (possibly 270). Anyways decent sized, and fairly new. I'm having an issue where you will be operating it, and the emergency brake will all of a sudden kick on for no apparent reason. The light in the upper panel comes on, and the emergency brake switch must be activated/deactivated to allow work to continue. 

Has anyone had an issue like this? I happens randomly, so I'm thinking its an electrical issue...


----------



## Lubs (May 14, 2006)

Check and see if there is a safety switch under the seat. It might need to be adjusted.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

spend $200 and have the dealer fix it


----------



## Bradracer18 (Dec 14, 2005)

yes there is, i'll look into it! And Day....thanks for the help, but obviously I already considered that and it will be the last option. I highly doubt it will be under $200....as I rarely see a bill that low from john deere


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

I went through this sort of thing with my cat skid steer. Try replacing the parking brake switch itself, it should only be about $15 or $20. If that doesnt do it then I would suggest taking it to your dealer and have them hook the computer up to it. I know that route isnt the cheapest but nine times out of ten they will find the problem quickly and it will save you countless hours of headaches and swearing.


----------



## Bradracer18 (Dec 14, 2005)

Ok, I'll try both of those routes, and see what I come up with! Its very annoying when it comes on all the time, and hard on the machine. I'll try to trouble shoot it, and if not have the dealer do the work Thanks!


----------

